# Babies babies babies



## tashi




----------



## Kay73

how cute what breed are they?


----------



## tashi




----------



## tashi




----------



## tashi

First lot are the welsh springer babies now 4 weeks old

second lot are the golden retriever babes now 10 days old

and the last ones are of the 'Prince' Mika now 13 weeks old


----------



## Gemma83

feeling broody tashi?


----------



## tashi

Gemma83 said:


> feeling broody tashi?


Nope they are all here already and will be glad to see them go to their new homes in however many weeks time only the prince is staying


----------



## Insane

I am envious of you Tashi - I wish I had your life!


----------



## Kay73

wow! you must have your hands full they are gorgeous


----------



## andrea 35

How cute are thoes goldens < i want one or two or three , and love those tibetans too , very lovely Tashi , do all the pups have buyers waiting for them ?


----------



## ellie_w

awww they are all so sweet


----------



## Guest

Great pics tashi, those Springers are coming along nicely! 

I got bit by one today so decided not to take them all off you now!


----------



## tashi

andrea 35 said:


> How cute are thoes goldens < i want one or two or three , and love those tibetans too , very lovely Tashi , do all the pups have buyers waiting for them ?


yep all sold and have bookings for the next litter of goldens which will be way in the future


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> Great pics tashi, those Springers are coming along nicely!
> 
> I got bit by one today so decided not to take them all off you now!


bet it was an english springer though


----------



## minnie

wow them pups are coming allong nicely! love the asbo top!


----------



## foxylady

They look right little stunner's


----------



## Debbie

Awww the spingers are adorable - lovely breed.
Great pics of your babies


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> bet it was an english springer though


Yeah it was! It had something a bit wrong in the head!


----------



## Vixie

great pics tashi, they all look even cuter in the flesh  I'll have one of each please LOL


----------



## minnie

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah it was! It had something a bit wrong in the head!


 most of them do! ours ate a whole sofa, a table and the whole contents of our freezer


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> most of them do! ours ate a whole sofa, a table and the whole contents of our freezer


Well this one wanted to eat my hand just because I tried to put it on the lead!


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> Great pics tashi, those Springers are coming along nicely!
> 
> I got bit by one today so decided not to take them all off you now!


I had one go right through my lip when I was grooming him had I known it was going to be the fashion now I could have just put a stud in and had done with it LOL but mine are not in any way nasty they may lick you to death puppy breath and all


----------



## minnie

ugg puppy breath a cross between fish and cofee deffo not my cup of tea!


----------



## minnie

I had one go right through my lip when I was grooming him had I known it was going to be the fashion now I could have just put a stud in and had done with it LOL but mine are not in any way nasty they may lick you to death puppy breath and all


i had a hand piercing but terrier teeth rip so it was a little big for a stud!


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> I had one go right through my lip when I was grooming him had I known it was going to be the fashion now I could have just put a stud in and had done with it LOL but mine are not in any way nasty they may lick you to death puppy breath and all


Well we get a lot of Springers and none have ever shown any aggresion but this one seems to have a split personality, it was cuddling up to me afterwards!?! 

It hasn't really put me off btw, that was a joke! Just incase you were wondering!


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> Well we get a lot of Springers and none have ever shown any aggresion but this one seems to have a split personality, it was cuddling up to me afterwards!?!
> 
> It hasn't really put me off btw, that was a joke! Just incase you were wondering!


so how many did you want again ?????


----------



## Jo P

All gorgeous Tashi - you must be so proud of your girls

and as for Mika - what can ya say - absolute stunner he is


----------



## tashi

Jo P said:


> All gorgeous Tashi - you must be so proud of your girls
> 
> and as for Mika - what can ya say - absolute stunner he is


Thankyou Jo they are really getting to be timewasters now if it didnt take so long to upload the photos have absolutely loads of them all - not the goldens at the mo as they are not that 'interesting' yet but the others are just so funny !!! And i havent even started on young Shocka


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> so how many did you want again ?????


two and a half was the deal wasn't it?


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> two and a half was the deal wasn't it?


which half do you want LOL


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> which half do you want LOL


I dunno, me and beth have to fight for them yet!


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> I dunno, me and beth have to fight for them yet!


Beth has seen them all and had loads of cuddles


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Beth has seen them all and had loads of cuddles


So I've heard the jammy dodger! I wanna come see! I might spend a day pretending I want another puppy so I can go and look at loads of iccle uns!


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> So I've heard the jammy dodger! I wanna come see! I might spend a day pretending I want another puppy so I can go and look at loads of iccle uns!


you are welcome here anytime have a bbq as well


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> you are welcome here anytime have a bbq as well


can I come i will bring some veggie burgers with me


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> can I come i will bring some veggie burgers with me


course you can you have to fight with shep as to which half you want


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> you are welcome here anytime have a bbq as well


One day!


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> One day!


you could make it two got a caravan on the drive


----------



## Vixie

well the one I had kisses off is definitely mine lol I will fight Alan for him hee hee


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> you could make it two got a caravan on the drive


 you didnt tell me that or I wouldnt have left that day  then again I dont blame you a couple of hours of me talking rubbish is enough for anyone


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> you didnt tell me that or I wouldnt have left that day  then again I dont blame you a couple of hours of me talking rubbish is enough for anyone


PMSL 

I'd have to bring all the dogs with me and I think you've got enough already!


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> you didnt tell me that or I wouldnt have left that day  then again I dont blame you a couple of hours of me talking rubbish is enough for anyone


Think your OH may have had something to say if you had stopped over LOL he would never have asked me to get him a kebab ever again - our kebab relationship would have been over before it had started


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> PMSL
> 
> I'd have to bring all the dogs with me and I think you've got enough already!


so what difference would 3 more make


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> so what difference would 3 more make


It would more than likely be 6 or 7!!


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Think your OH may have had something to say if you had stopped over LOL he would never have asked me to get him a kebab ever again - our kebab relationship would have been over before it had started


LOL now we couldnt have that who would he get to stop at the kebab shop for him  he wouldnt mind if I left the kids at my parents and left him a few lagers


----------



## plumo72

awwww they are bloody gorgeous


----------



## tashi

plumo72 said:


> awwww they are bloody gorgeous


Thankyou


----------



## Smudgeypants

lovely puplets tashi,,, extremely cute,,,


----------



## englishrose943

Tashi beautiful pups, more than a hand full my turn in 9 and 12 days


----------



## hotnspicey1973

awwww there all so beautiful must be a handful thou with all them puppies


----------



## colliemerles

blimey tashi havent them welsh springers got big,,,
goldens look gorgeous,, and as for the prince,,,i want him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

you got such lovely dogs and pups tashi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> blimey tashi havent them welsh springers got big,,,
> goldens look gorgeous,, and as for the prince,,,i want him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> you got such lovely dogs and pups tashi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Thankyou Collie will take some more of the goldens soon as they will be starting to open their eyes shortly, the welsh springers are now climbing out of their pen and as for the Prince he is a sweetheart and the Princess adores him the only one that doesnt like him is Aiden and he looks down his nose at him


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> Thankyou Collie will take some more of the goldens soon as they will be starting to open their eyes shortly, the welsh springers are now climbing out of their pen and as for the Prince he is a sweetheart and the Princess adores him the only one that doesnt like him is Aiden and he looks down his nose at him


i love your views from your windows to,, they look like the pictures from a christmas card,,,,,,,,,,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> i love your views from your windows to,, they look like the pictures from a christmas card,,,,,,,,,,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Thanks collie have one that OH took off the mountain overlooking our place will have to look that out as it is stunning vixie lives in a very similar surrounding to us


----------



## Guest

wow the first lot ave got big  talk about gorgeous, i like that pup in the front first pic 

All are beautys  mika is scrummy


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> wow the first lot ave got big  talk about gorgeous, i like that pup in the front first pic
> 
> All are beautys  mika is scrummy


that is the smaller of the bitches she is a sweetheart really funny and quite outgoing for 4 1/2 weeks


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> Thanks collie have one that OH took off the mountain overlooking our place will have to look that out as it is stunning vixie lives in a very similar surrounding to us


well, you both live in beautiful surroundings then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Aww................they are sooooocute.....................yummmm................You must be enjoying every second with this lot!


----------



## tashi

Cloud and Mika

















Mika sorting the rubbish









Shocka in the middle of being hand-stripped ready for showing (we hope)


----------



## tashi

Shocka's 'repaired' foot


----------



## tashi

welsh babies


----------



## tashi

golden babies


----------



## Guest

Great pics again! Those Springers are gorgeous little chuba's and Shocka's foot looks nearly normal now!


----------



## colliemerles

more great pictures tashi,,,,,,,,,brilliant,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

All growing into beautys...i love that spaniel in the 3rd pic  i wants


----------



## griffpan

aww i'd love to be surrounded by so many puppies dunno about the poo scooping though 

gorgeous pups though, great photos


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> All growing into beautys...i love that spaniel in the 3rd pic  i wants


Then obviously you should have that one it is the same one that you said about the last photos LOL


----------



## minnie

aww gorgeous  glad shocka's lil foots better,do you use a stripping knife or just do it by hand? my arms and fingers still ache from doing mine by hand the other week


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> aww gorgeous  glad shocka's lil foots better,do you use a stripping knife or just do it by hand? my arms and fingers still ache from doing mine by hand the other week


I use finger and thumb but Tich finished her off and used a stripping knife I cant get on with a knife


----------



## Vixie

great pics Tashi, they have grown loads, they are all still so so gorgeous


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> great pics Tashi, they have grown loads, they are all still so so gorgeous


what about Shocks foot though looking good isnt it


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> I use finger and thumb but Tich finished her off and used a stripping knife I cant get on with a knife


thanks for that, bought a knife at a show last weekend but i dare not use it for fear of ruining her coat lol


----------



## Vixie

yes its looking great even better than when I was at yours the other week, will it effect her showing, not having the claw?


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> yes its looking great even better than when I was at your the other week, will it effect her showing, not having the claw?


that is growing back just need to shape the others now as they are curling from the way she carried the weight on her foot for the last 6 weeks


----------



## minnie

what happened to it?


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> what happened to it?


she practically did a self amputation of her toe got it caught in a croft puppy panel and pulled her toe was hanging by about 1/8 inch of pad skin she broke the 2nd toe bone and smashed the bit she broke off into three, torn the tendons and ligaments. Vet had said if she had been a pet he would have amputated but as she was a show dog he would try to save it !! He had to remove the three bits of bone then shave the cartiledge off the 1st toe bone and fuse them together and then rebuild everything else around it. It was touch and go if they could get the blood supply back etc but I think he has done a wonderful job further back in this thread somewhere is a photo of when I first took the dressing off.


----------



## minnie

ouch, nasty just had a look at the pic and its improved so much, we get lots of missing toes etc in my breed as they often get them caught while working through the winter, when it comes to judging dogs with missing parts, aslong as it won't affect their working its allowed and they have as much chance as the rest.even neutering is allowed!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> ouch, nasty just had a look at the pic and its improved so much, we get lots of missing toes etc in my breed as they often get them caught while working through the winter, when it comes to judging dogs with missing parts, aslong as it won't affect their working its allowed and they have as much chance as the rest.even neutering is allowed!


as I say just got to shape the nails now to allow the foot to fall straight just got to have a good day to do it as I will use the dremel and dont want to upset the fixed toe


----------



## minnie

the dremel i've got one of them to fix the car body with, are ya sure its safe


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> the dremel i've got one of them to fix the car body with, are ya sure its safe


yep it is what I do all my dogs nails with


----------



## minnie

wow! is it a special one for animals or something?i mite have to try that later lol


----------



## tashi

Dremel - DREMEL 10.8V Lithium-Ion*(8000-60)

This is the one that I use


----------



## minnie

interesting  think mine looks about 300 years old lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> interesting  think mine looks about 300 years old lol


Best money I ever spent most of our dogs have black nails and I hate doing them with a clippers so keep them down with the dremel will see if I can get round to doing Shocks tomorrow and then take another photo of her foot so you can see the difference as I can shape them as well!!!


----------



## minnie

yeah, just be careful ya don't get her foot


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> yeah, just be careful ya don't get her foot


Hey listen after spending every 3 - 4 days in the vet that foot is like gold it will be looked after and treated like it is bone china !!!!


----------



## minnie

heehee sorry i'm in a bit of a worrying mood today


----------

